# Sink trays



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

I have an opening right below the sink but above the doors that I want to install some plastic sink trays into. I have looked at a couple of websites but found nothing that was remotely close to what I am after. I also am in need of the hinges so that will tip out. The trays that I want need to be 1 piece molded plastic. I don't want none of this cut to length as that is where we intend to store sponges and sink stoppers. 

Does anyone have the low down for a supplier on this type of item?


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi rh111

In Canada, the tip out trays you are looking for, are available through Richelieu Hardware and there products can be seen on their website

For their General product lines:

http://www.richelieu.com/produit/index.php?lang=An

For their tip out trays "kitchen storage solutions":

http://www.richelieu.com/produit/index.php?custom=1&id=3710

I have seen some Richelieu products sold through HD and others. Check with your local cabinet shop or millworking shop, they may have access to these products , if HD doesn't.

Good hunting!

  Ric


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

bump


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

http://www.rockler.com/CategoryView.cfm?Cat_ID=196


----------

